# Who wants the last spot for TT West 2017 - The ExTTreme Drive???



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

TT West 2017 ExTTreme takes place the last week of September and explores the extremes of the American West as we start in Las Vegas, travel along and through the Sierra Nevada Mountains, visit Virginia City Nevada, and end at Lake Tahoe. The Xtreme drive takes us into the lowest elevations in the US as we pass through Death Valley and the highest elevation as we view Mount Whitney. We will also experience extreme temperatures of 100 degrees in Death Valley and freezing at night at Lake Tahoe. We are limiting participation to 19 cars and there is only 1 spot left. For trip details and to register, go to http://www.tt-west.org/


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Sold out in 6 days!!!*

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Thanks everyone



Damn, SOLD OUT...that sounds like a great time, I guess I'll have to catch you for next years event! If the event is wheelchair frienly and don't mind a loud TTRS I'd sure like to come...Can you pencil me in


----------

